# water testing



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

i am cycling my tank for my crystal red shrimps
I have a Quick dip tester i bought from bigals.
I want to check the gh and kh.
But the color choices are the ff:
1. total hardness (GH) ppm( 0, 25, 75, 150, 300 )
2. Total Alkalinity (KH) ppm( 0, 40, 80, 120, 180, 300)

For crs the water should be gh- 4-6 and kh 1-2
With this number what will correspond to my test kit.

Need help

Thanks
dp


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Divide by 17.9 to convert from ppm to degrees German hardness.

Also, the test strips are never very accurate. You are better off with the liquid test kits.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

This is whats written in my api liquid gh/kh test kit: 
•dKH PpmGH/KH
1...... 17.9
2...... 35.8
3...... 53.7
4...... 71.6
5...... 89.5
6...... 107.4
7...... 125.3
8...... 143.2
9...... 161.1
10.... 179
11.... 196.9
12.... 214.8

Hope that helps


----------

